# Weed and Metal



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2011)

Any Doom listeners among ye? Doom, Sludge, Stoner, Drone, Blackened, etc.

My favorites are Burning Witch, Sunn O))), Om, AHAB, Bongzilla, Electric Wizard, Corrupted, Weedeater, Acid Bath.

I'm down with other metal too, Some melodic/technical death metal stuff like Ulcerate and Meshuggah. As well as some genuine Black Metal like Burzum and Craft. Also, the Seven Sisters of Sleep.

For me, nothing beats some potent indica and letting long, slow, loud, heavy riffage push me deeper into the couch as my eyes slowly close from satisfaction and THC, as a wide grin slowly forms. Pure bliss.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG_QOmjP4VU

I love to talk metal. hit me up, fellow metalheads.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea i here what yur sayin ,Nothing like some Children of Bodom,In flames,Archenemy,Dimmu Borgir those are definetly badass european metal bands,one thing about European bands is their sounds tends to be much more articulated than american metal.Like a greater sense of dimension in just about all of the music they make.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely agree. Doom is an american/british genre that focuses on distortion, heaviness, and is usually slower and simpler, based on the foundation of Black Sabbath and Saint Vitus. I love its texture and thick sound.

The other metal subgenres like Black Metal and Death Metal, were created and nurtured by the Europeans; I think they have a much better understanding of it- it's much more genuine, I think. I feel like a lot of American metal acts are just trying to be tough, while the Europeans are trying to make good music. European metal has a lot of classical influence as well, lending to its complexity and coherence.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I love all metal know a lot in mostly all genres

I love european metal the most. Nightwish is my fav band. Female fronted gothic/symohonic metsl being my fav sub genre


----------



## smokeyj420 (Sep 28, 2011)

Slipknot is my fav band.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Iowa is their best


----------



## smokeyj420 (Sep 28, 2011)

The band definately won't be the same without Paul.


----------



## unohu69 (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;rE34z7uVjSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE34z7uVjSM[/video]


fuck yeah bitches


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2011)

Slipknot? <commits seppuku>


----------



## Try it high (Sep 29, 2011)

Love to hit an indica dominant strain with a headbuzz and put on some bomb depressive black (Lyrinx, Austere, Thy Light, to name some of my favourites).
Or some Summoning... always hits the right spot.
Mostly I'll just go for Black Metal


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 30, 2011)

My fav genre of metal <3

[video=youtube;ugkNTpJTFXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugkNTpJTFXY[/video]
[video=youtube;b15yaPYNDRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b15yaPYNDRU&feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;YSZ2F6ItNUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSZ2F6ItNUc[/video]


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 1, 2011)

smokeyj420 said:


> Slipknot is my fav band.


[video=youtube;z4-EAK0VEV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4-EAK0VEV4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Squizz (Oct 3, 2011)

Gotta' love Marty Friedman's playing on this song:

[youtube]6QKGvV2vVKk[/youtube]


----------



## Logges (Oct 3, 2011)

behold

[video=youtube;Fc-7FXzbeA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc-7FXzbeA0[/video]

[video=youtube;cyjmd00s-_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyjmd00s-_Q&feature=related[/video]

peace


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2011)

EPICUS DOOMICUS METALLICUS

[video=youtube;woe_4gkS4XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woe_4gkS4XU[/video]


----------



## The Byronic Man (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm with Captain Ahab... Doom is the shit while you're stoned as a bat. Weedeater, haarp, Buried at Sea, Sourvein, Sleep, Bible Belt Byproduct, and the list goes on........


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2011)

Damn straight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;9X16w1fCXp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X16w1fCXp4[/video]


----------



## liblah (Oct 10, 2011)

CANNABIS CORPSE!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJmiJZZgRHg

when i first heard the name i was sceptical, thinking they were just young lads takin the piss outa cannibal corpse
i was right and wrong- they parody Corpse lyrics but my god these guys can play, real nice sound and rifftastik riffage with balls to the wall \m/ all over.
give em a spin if you havnt yet.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice to see some metal heads on here, I was a guitar tech for a band called shadows fall for 6 years....


----------



## RTRalabama (Oct 10, 2011)

my neighbor used to love that shadows fall band. just had the chance to see doom but didnt go....probably should have just to say i had seen em. i never really got into crust that much, but thought about going just out of principle.....
how about going farther back to the basics with black sabbath?


----------



## ravendarkangelx (Oct 12, 2011)

heavy metal ftw


----------



## Steve French (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I do like me some stoner/doom/sludge rock/metal (seems to be a hundred names for the same thing)

[video=youtube;fqjegQRRk_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqjegQRRk_I[/video]

[video=youtube;T2IZ2qI3ahg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2IZ2qI3ahg[/video]

[video=youtube;Z1Najo_8Tvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Najo_8Tvc[/video]


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pantera and Dimebag will always be kings! Sabbath, Lamb of God, Slayer of course, early metallica, just saw chimaira the other day, impending doom too they are heavy as fuck. To the guy above who guitar teched for shadows fall that is way cool man, im sure i was at some of the same shows as you specially bout 7 8 years ago. For metal with keyboards Mushroomheads first two cds are the holy grail they since sucked into oblivion and are a joke now but in 95 when that first came out that shit still to this day kills it. also Acid Bath's when the kite string pops cd is amzing and so far ahead of its time. O dont forget Pantera!


----------



## Steve French (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;sO7VP34n2Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps[/video]


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 14, 2011)

ExtremeMetal43 said:


> Pantera and Dimebag will always be kings! Sabbath, Lamb of God, Slayer of course, early metallica, just saw chimaira the other day, impending doom too they are heavy as fuck. To the guy above who guitar teched for shadows fall that is way cool man, im sure i was at some of the same shows as you specially bout 7 8 years ago. For metal with keyboards Mushroomheads first two cds are the holy grail they since sucked into oblivion and are a joke now but in 95 when that first came out that shit still to this day kills it. also Acid Bath's when the kite string pops cd is amzing and so far ahead of its time. O dont forget Pantera!



Im sure you were man... I left SF in 08 after ozzfest because of personal reasons, Then went with a less heavier band called chevelle who Im currently on a 5 day stint with now.....


----------

